# Kobalt USA and Gearwrench USA torque wrench opinions



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I cannot speak for the Kobalt, but I can speak for the Gearwrench because I work part-time for Fastenal and we sell the entire line of Gearwrench tools. The Gearwrench IS made overseas, the tools are made to not only Fastenal's specs but they also meet United States ANSI (American National Standards Institute) requirements, SAE (Society of Automotive Engineers) requirements, and ASTMA (American Society of Tool Manufacturers Axxxxx). They must also meet MIL-Spec (Military Specs) as we sell to various military bases and contractors throughout the United States. Gearwrench tool do carry the old "Sears/Craftsman" warranty, if it breaks-it will be replaced, if it gets bent-it will be replaced, if it gets too many scratches and you want to come in and complain--I will replace it to keep your business. All this at no extra cost, not even for shipping in the item. I work at one of the largest papermaking factories in the U.S. and we sell a lot of Gearwrench to the company maintenance techs and to the contracted maintenance techs. P.S.--as far as the Gearwrench line of torque wrenches: IF one ever fails to maintain their torque specs, bring it into a Fastenal store and we will ship (no charge) this back to our facility in Wisconsin for evaluation and/or repair/calibration--no charge.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

For working at home they should last just fine. In a shop where I use them daily I don't think they would hold up I'll keep my snap-on...way too expensive for home tools though. I love the gear wrenches though I break them fairly often but they are warranted and a time saver!


----------

